
Build an Offshore Development Team That Won’t Suck - pearlsteinj
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/27/build-an-offshore-development-team-that-wont-suck/
======
hunvreus
A surprising amount of good advices.

I may only disagree with "Rule No. 5: Don’t Use An Agency": there's value in
building your own team, but ultimately recruiting good profiles and making
them work as a team is hard and takes time (lots of it). Moreover, your team
will only be as good as its leader.

An agency brings you this right off the bat, this is why you pay a premium.

